# Slide 125 8.0



## dippi620 (15. März 2013)

hallo zusammen,
ich würd mir gern das 128 8.0 zulegen, bin aber unschlüssig bei der größe.
und da ich in österreich das bike nirgends probefahren kann wär ich für hilfe sehr dankbar.

ich bräuchte aufgrund schrittlänge usw ein 19"
es gibt aber nur 18 und 20.
welches soll ich nehmen?
hat wer erfahrungen mit ähnlichen körperwerten?

184cm

schrittlänge 86
rumpflänge 65
schulterbreite 52
armlänge 68

danke und lg


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. März 2013)

Hallo dippi,

unser Radverkauf empfiehlt Dir das 20 Zoll Bike, da Du relativ lange Beine hast und die Geometrie des 18 Zöllers aufgrund des stark abfallenden Oberrohrs zu kompakt für Dich wäre.

Das Bike ist heute übrigens im Tagesangebot: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a78537/slide-125-8-0.html aber das hast Du wahrscheinlich schon gesehen.

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dippi620 (15. März 2013)

hallo,
ja hab ich gesehen, daher die spontane idee nachzufragen
vielen dank für die schnelle info.
ich denk ich werd später zuschlagen.
schön wär der rahmen ja in blau, geht das?

lg


----------



## zerokewl85 (15. März 2013)

hallo dippi,

ich hab mein slide 125 8.0 gestern ausgepackt. Das Grün kommt ganz anders auf den Bildern rüber, denn es ist in natura MATT. Finde ich sehr gut.

Auf den ersten Blick macht das Bike einen guten Eindruck. Achte darauf Schrauben auf Drehmoment und alle Einstellungen zu prüfen. Bis auf einen kleinen Zusammebaufehler der Bremsleitung (Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Bikes wirklich komplett zusammengebaut werden und daraufhin wieder zerlegt, denn mein Lenker konnte so nicht montiert werden.) und Luft in der Hinterradbremse bin ich sehr zu Frieden. Besonders zu diesem Preis.


----------



## dippi620 (15. März 2013)

wie gesagt ich spitz schon seit ein paar monaten auf das bike,
war auch canyon nerve al 8.0 am überlegen.
aber irgendwie hats mir die marke angetan. und ich fahr lieber aussenseiter.

also wirds wohl das radon slide125 8.0


----------



## dippi620 (18. März 2013)

gekauft!
ich hoffe es kommt nächste woche bei mir an.

hat jemand erfahrungsberichte zum bike?


lg


----------



## Herr_Biernot (19. März 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir das Slide 125 8.0 heute gekauft und bin gleich 18km gefahren.
Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Team Only ist es deutlich komfortabler und vor allem schneller in Antrieb.
Eigentlich kann es alles besser. Unglaublich, was die bessere Ausstattung und die Entwicklung innerhalb von 6-8 Jahren ausmachen.

Das Canyon Nerve AL 8.0 bin ich vorher Probe gefahren. Im Vergleich zum Radon war mir die Sitzposition aber zu sportlich.

Jetzt muss es nur noch trocken bleiben und wärmer werden


----------



## dippi620 (20. März 2013)

danke für die vielen infos.
ich hoffe ich bekomm nächste woche mein bike ausgeliefert.
bezahlt ist es ja schon.

und @zerokewl...  ich hab mir mein bike in einen shop schicken lassen, die werden wohl alles richtig prüfen und festschrauben. sonst bekommen sie ärger

werd natürlich berichten wie es sich dann fährt.


naja das canyon nerve al8.0 ist bei mir eigentlich nur rausgeflogen weil das radon im angebot 300.- billiger war und ich den die beiden räder sind sicher beide gleich gut.

lg


----------



## zerokewl85 (20. März 2013)

Heute erste kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Slide. Unglaublich wie das Ding vorwärts geht.

Bin sehr zu Frieden. 

Beweisfoto: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ptfihk3m5...en._da_hilft_nur_z_hne_zusammen_beissen__.jpg


----------



## dippi620 (2. April 2013)

also gestern die erste kurze ausfahrt.
davor natürlich alles durcheschaut und folgendes zu bemerken:
 @radon: genau beim tretlager geht ein schaltseil und das streift werksmäßig beim kleinsten kettenblatt, gibts da keine vernüftige schelle oder was auch immer? denn meine kabelbinderlösung kann nur kurzfristig sein!

bei den felgen bzw schläuchen fehlte die kontermutter vom ventil, oder braucht man das heute nimma?


ansonsten geiles bike, bisserl mehr luft gehört noch in gabel und dämpfer und bei der gabel muss ich schauen ob sie sich noch bisserl besser einfährt, noch ist sie etwas wie soll ich sagen ruckartig beim ersten bremsen bzw eintauchen, losbrechmoment ist noch groß sozusagen.


lg


----------



## filiale (2. April 2013)

Mach mal ein Bild davon, wahrscheinlich ist es so wie bei vielen anderen, dass der Zug nicht korrekt verlegt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dippi620 (2. April 2013)

ok werd ich machen


----------



## dippi620 (2. April 2013)

so nun die fotos:


----------



## Herr_Biernot (2. April 2013)

Hallo Dippi620,

welche Rahmengröße hast du genommen? Ich bin etwas kleiner als du und habe auch das 20".

Bei mir schleift die Leitung auch am kleinsten Kettenrad vorne.
Die Muttern an den Ventilen fehlen auch.

VG


----------



## filiale (2. April 2013)

Dreh mal den Halter nach unten -> Schraube komplett rausdrehen, Halter nach unten, Schraube wieder rein, aber nicht zu fest (aufs Drehmoment achten).

Wenn das nicht hilft: Bei Dir läuft der Schaltzug, der ja von der Schwinge kommt, zu weit innen (zu dicht am Ritzel). Das liegt daran, dass der Schaltzug eventuell vom Halter der an der Schwinge angeschweißt ist heruntergerutscht ist oder der Kabelbinder für diesen Haltepunkt zu locker ist oder der Schaltzug anstelle auf dem angeschweißten Halter neben diesem Halter verläuft. Das kann man auf den Bildern hier nicht erkennen.


----------



## dippi620 (2. April 2013)

ok werd ich morgen begutachten!

ist ein 20"


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2013)

dippi620 schrieb:


> bei den felgen bzw schläuchen fehlte die kontermutter vom ventil, oder braucht man das heute nimma?



Das ist Absicht. Damit reduziert man das Risiko einer Panne durch einen Ventilabriss. Statt gleich abzureissen kann das Ventil sozusagen etwas arbeiten. Einziger Nachteil, wenn man es denn so nennen will, man muss bei einem leeren Reifen beim Aufpumpen mit dem Daumen erst mal etwas gegen halten weil sonst das Ventil im Mantel verschwindet wenn man die Pumpe drauf drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dippi620 (3. April 2013)

die kabelbinder sitzen fest und die leitung genau auf den aufnahmen.
also werd ich die kabelbinderlösung weiterhin verwenden


----------



## filiale (3. April 2013)

ja klar, die Kabelbinderlösung ist auch sehr gut, keine Frage. Du solltest nur sicherstellen dass der Zug nicht abgerutscht ist. Das war alles. Wenn es einwandfrei verlegt ist, dann laß es so.


----------



## dippi620 (3. April 2013)

danke fürs erste!

lg


----------



## filiale (3. April 2013)

haste den halter um unterrohr mal umgedreht ? es kann ja so nicht bleiben.


----------



## dippi620 (3. April 2013)

noch nicht. aber das hab ich mir fürs we vorgenommen.
bleiben tuts si nicht, für solche notfälle hab ich ja nen cnc fräser als bruder. da bastel ich mir was.


----------



## filiale (4. April 2013)

Wenn Du eine bessere Lösung gefunden hast wäre es super nett wenn Du darüber mal berichtest, das interressiert sicherlich auch viele andere user hier, da dieses Problem schon häufig aufgetreten ist. Danke


----------



## dippi620 (4. April 2013)

ja mach ich,
achja dafür ist augenscheinlich mein ctd an der gabel kaputt geworden
also mit bike discount kontakt aufnehmen....


----------



## filiale (4. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob beim Slide 125 unten am Tretlager ein Halter für die Zugführung des Umwerfers existiert. Auch dort könnte man den Zug der am kleinen Ritzel schleift mit einem Kabelbinder "leicht heranziehen":

Hier noch ein Bild wie man den Zug befestigen könnte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501700&highlight=tretlager&page=95


----------



## Herr_Biernot (4. April 2013)

Heute ist das 8.0 fÃ¼r 1.699â¬ im Angebot!!!! Vor zwei Wochen habe ich 300â¬ mehr bezahlt. Ok, ich habe ein paar Bonbons bekommen. Also 230â¬ mehr...
Das nervt!!! Mehr wie so ein pillepalle Schaltzug!


----------



## cemetery (4. April 2013)

Herr_Biernot schrieb:


> Heute ist das 8.0 für 1.699 im Angebot!!!! Vor zwei Wochen habe ich 300 mehr bezahlt. Ok, ich habe ein paar Bonbons bekommen. Also 230 mehr...
> Das nervt!!! Mehr wie so ein pillepalle Schaltzug!



Das ist in den letzten 2 Wochen jetzt mindestens schon zum dritten mal für den Preis im Angebot. Da hast dann wohl wirklich den total falschen Tag erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dippi620 (5. April 2013)

hab auch nur 1699.- bezahlt im angebot.
ich denke die meisten nehmen lieber das slide 150, darum wirds das 125slide öfter im angebot geben.
aber pillepalle schaltzug, ich geb dir gleich


----------



## dippi620 (16. April 2013)

so gestern die ersten 1000hm abgespult und ich bin schwer begeistert.
bike lässt sich super fahren.
es wippt nicht und bergab kann ich überhaupt nix gegen die formula bremsen sagen.
sicher beim ersten anlegen quietschen sie kurz aber die perfomance passt.
und ich kenn einige bremsen die auch quietschen.

alles in allem ich hoffe es fährt sich so noch einige tsd km
lg


----------



## peter84 (17. April 2013)

Hi Leute,  
ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch ein slide 125 8.0 zulege. Ist es wahrscheinlich das es demnächst nochmal reduziert angeboten wird?
Oder soll ich direkt zuschlagen? 

lg Peter


----------



## filiale (17. April 2013)

Niemand von uns hat ne Glaskugel....sorry


----------



## peter84 (17. April 2013)

@_filia_le: kann ja sein dass es hier den ein oder anderen "Insider" gibt. 
Fragen kann man ja mal.


----------



## cemetery (17. April 2013)

Nachdem zuletzt auch mal das Skeen im Angebot war wäre es sicherlich denkbar. Allerdings sieht es wohl auch so aus dass immer mehr Rahmengrössen mittlerweile ausverkauft sind. Kann also gut sein das es bald gar nichts mehr gibt.


----------



## dippi620 (6. Mai 2013)

so nächstes problem, bzw. ungereimtheit:
ich bin jetzt einige touren gefahren und ich habe das gefühl mein slide wackelt. es fühlt sich beim bergabfahren so an als ob das slide um die längsachse sich verwindet.
kann das an nicht richtig angezogenen schrauben des fahrwerks liegen oder ist der slide rahmen im 125 so weich wie butter?
bin echt gerade schwer am grübeln...

vielleicht hat da jemand andere erfahrungswerte?

lg


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte auch dieses Gefühl bei schnellen Bergabfahrten. Letztlich war der Luftdruck von 1,4 Bar dafür verantwortlich da der Reifen walkt. Bei Klettereinsätzen ist der Luftdruck wunderbar, aber wenn man mit 40km/h durch eine Kurve zieht, hat man den Eindruck man sitzt auf Wachs. Luftdruck erhöht auf 3 bar, gleiche Strecke nochmal, alles Bretthart und wunderbar.


----------



## dippi620 (6. Mai 2013)

luftdruck, naja mir kommt vor sowohl die felgen als auch der rahmen sind nicht besonders steif.
aber ich werd nochmal den luftdruck prüfen, wobei der bei +2 bar liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dippi620 (6. Mai 2013)

luftdruck von 2,2 auf 2,7 bar erhöht.
wackelt noch immer.
hinterbau hab ich nochmal alle schrauben geprüft, als ob das bike um den lenkkopf wackeln würd((


----------



## Tomak (8. Mai 2013)

Dann prüfe doch das Lenkkopflager...... kann doch sein, dass es locker ist.
Dann wackelt die Kiste wie ein Hundeschwanz. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## dippi620 (8. Mai 2013)

hab ich schon


----------



## Tomak (9. Mai 2013)

Räder haste auch schon auf festen Sitz bzw. Lagerspiel geprüft ??

Lass doch mal jemanden anderes fahren.....vielleicht tut sich dann was auf.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Bierschinken88 (30. November 2013)

Moin,

hat mal einer ne Reverb nachgerüstet?
Wie sind da die Erfahrungen? - Vor allem in Sachen Zugverlegung und welches Modell passt da?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich helfe mir mal selbst.
Hab ne Reverb ergattert und heute montiert.
Passt eigentlich ganz gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

